# GPS



## John and Tracy (Feb 1, 2020)

We bought a 2019 Murano SV brand new from the dealership. Our New Murano had GPS. That's why we bought that model. After 6 months we lost it and it wanted to only use Android Auto. Dealership said it never had GPS and they could not put it back. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did your invoice indicate the car had GPS. If it did, go back to the dealer with your invoice and demand warranty service.


----------



## John and Tracy (Feb 1, 2020)

The dealership said I need the window sticker to verify. I don't have that anymore. GPS was on the car until the first time a phone was plugged in. Then it was gone. Now I cant prove it was ever on there because car does not have a map button next to the head unit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try contacting the customer hotline at Nissan for help: 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## John and Tracy (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the help


----------

